# TTOC East Anglia next meet 20/01/13*POSTPONED*



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

***** Postponed due to heavy snowfall predicted for Sunday*****

Hi Guys , The next date for the East Anglia local meet will be the Sunday the 20th January 2013 at 1200pm at the usual venue the Old Ram Pub on the A140 between Norwich and Ipswich.

Thought we could have a natter first then have lunch at 1300pm if everyone is up for it.

Look forward to seeing you all there for the first meet of 2013 

Cheers

Neil

Who is coming :
Neilc
Ruffmeister
j_ritchie
Ryanmtt
marc.c
Resto61
Moncler1
Noidea
Nobby


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Put me down please cousin


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Put me down please cousin


Ayeeee


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes from me


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ruffmeister said:


> Yes from me


In your new car 8)


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

neilc said:


> Ruffmeister said:
> 
> 
> > Yes from me
> ...


Yesir 8)


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## j_ritchie (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi, Cheers; count me in. Many thanks for organising the meet at Snetterton Neil, was a great day just sorry I had to leave early and big appologies to everyone I didn't get a chance to say bye to.

All the best for Christmas,

Cheers

Justin


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

j_ritchie said:


> Hi, Cheers; count me in. Many thanks for organising the meet at Snetterton Neil, was a great day just sorry I had to leave early and big appologies to everyone I didn't get a chance to say bye to.
> 
> All the best for Christmas,
> 
> ...


Great see you there Justin 



ryanmtt said:


> Count me in


Thanks Ryan , see you in 2013


----------



## l3wjx (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like a nice day out lol


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

l3wjx said:


> Sounds like a nice day out lol


 8) Does that mean we have a visitor from Essex coming then :?:


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll be there boy's be good to see you all. Hope you all have a good Xmas and new year


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> I'll be there boy's be good to see you all. Hope you all have a good Xmas and new year


Great see you in 2013 Rich


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Shit sorry chaps I forgot I'll be on holiday  see you at the next one


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Shit sorry chaps I forgot I'll be on holiday  see you at the next one


Ok Rich , no worries. Have a great holiday.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi all merry xmas to you all and have a good 2013 .
sorry peeps will not be able to make this one. work work work for the next few months.
have a good one.
vince


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> hi all merry xmas to you all and have a good 2013 .
> sorry peeps will not be able to make this one. work work work for the next few months.
> have a good one.
> vince


Sorry to hear that Vince  See you soon buddy.


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

I am hoping to make it, I have just got to make sure nothing else has been 'planned' for me!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

noidea said:


> I am hoping to make it, I have just got to make sure nothing else has been 'planned' for me!


 :lol: :lol: You mean like a trip to Norwich shopping. Hope to see you again , I will put you on the list and just confirm when you can.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

This meet has just got a lot more interesting


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> This meet has just got a lot more interesting


Why is that :wink:


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

neilc said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> > This meet has just got a lot more interesting
> ...


TTRS..........


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > ryanmtt said:
> ...


Look forward to seeing it! Any additions from the TT shop by then? :wink:


----------



## Resto61 (Jul 10, 2012)

noidea said:


> I am hoping to make it, I have just got to make sure nothing else has been 'planned' for me!


Me too, fingers crossed for some dry weather.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Resto61 said:


> noidea said:
> 
> 
> > I am hoping to make it, I have just got to make sure nothing else has been 'planned' for me!
> ...


Cool , be great to see you Mike


----------



## EdwardRW (Nov 2, 2012)

It my first sunday off in a month and already made plans, would have been nice to see what other cars are around. How often do you guys meet? where abouts are you all located?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

EdwardRW said:


> It my first sunday off in a month and already made plans, would have been nice to see what other cars are around. How often do you guys meet? where abouts are you all located?


We meet once every 6 weeks or so normally at the same venue ( See Post 1 ). I am from Cromer and the others vary from Norwich to Ipswich to Kings Lynn so a pretty wide area.

Be good to see you mybe at the next meet then, 

Neil


----------



## EdwardRW (Nov 2, 2012)

Sounds good, be good to see some other nice tts, will have to give her a good wash before hand. I see do you know if there is anyone from the Sudbury area? Or even bury?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just a reminder guys that the meet is this weekend subject to weather of course. Anyone else fancy coming along hen feel free to post in. Be great to see some new TT'ers


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I have decided to postpone the next meet until weather conditions improve. Heavy snow is forecast for Sunday and I really dont want any of you guys risking your TT's on the road.

I will of course post up as soon as the weather improves.

Neil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Pussy x x


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Pussy x x


You weren't coming anyway drongo :wink:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Damn I was free this Sunday too, I think it hasn't been too bad around here all major roads are fine


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Ipswich wasnt too bad ! The main roads were fine however the side roads were ice rinks


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> Ipswich wasnt too bad ! The main roads were fine however the side roads were ice rinks





vwcheung said:


> Damn I was free this Sunday too, I think it hasn't been too bad around here all major roads are fine


Still very heavy this way guys and so they say more on the way tomorrow but we will see. I will try to arrange another in the next few weeks when the snow has buggered off.

Oh and VWcheung no excuses we need to see this R8 next time :wink:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

ryanmtt said:


> Ipswich wasnt too bad ! The main roads were fine however the side roads were ice rinks


Yes side roads werent good but i was refering to the meet, you would be driving on main roads up to the venue thats all so not as dangerous as it seems. Yes the R8 has been sat on the drive, was gonna do a phot shoot in the snow on Thursday but didnt have time. Obv been using the Q7 quite alot also


----------

